# She’s here!



## HucklberryHollow (Jun 9, 2018)

Unbelievable! Taffy is a maiden mare and this was a surprise pregnancy, so we were not expecting a textbook delivery, but that is what we got! No signs of  labor at all today. pH was 6.4 and calcium was 200. Waxing (maiden mare go figure) and huge udder. 10pm  I came back from lower barn check and just thought she looked not herself. Sat down and watched her. She didn’t do a lot that would make me think stage 1 labor. Really nothing more than all the false alarms for the past month or two. 10:15 she got very restless walking in circles like she was going to lay down. 10:21 she laid down and her water broke . 10:30 foal was out. Within two minutes the foal was trying to stand and Taffy was up within 5 min. breaking the cord  and the entire placenta delivered within about ten minutes. She would not stay lying down so I do worry if the cord was broken too early and the foal got what it needs from the placenta. Our vet is coming in the morning to check them over. The foal was attempting to stand and walk almost immediately after the birth. She really had a strong desire to find the milk bar and after a lot of almost, she finally latched on like a champ. I wasn’t prepared for the large amount of meconium, but she had no trouble passing it.  She’s an absolute sassy pants! Mom is doing great too. The almost whisper nickers to her sweet baby and really making a big effort to get her to the milk bar...I’m kind of surprised, but very grateful. We couldn’t be happier! 

Meet Huckleberry Hollow’s Lovie


----------



## Mona (Jun 9, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONS!  Sounds like a wonderful experience for you!  Horses are so different than dogs when it comes to birthing. They can go from what looks like nothing to a baby there in a matter of minutes as you witnessed.  If it's not fast, then THAT IS need for concern and worry.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 11, 2018)

so happy it was a healthy delivery  pretty baby


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 13, 2018)

She's beautiful! big congrats!! Love her name too.


----------

